# Floaters Wed Night Oct 31 Freeport



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Need one for floater trip Wednesday night Oct 31 out of Freeport. PM for details. Will leave Wed noonish and return Thur mid afternoon.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope it lays down


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

snapperlicious said:


> Hope it lays down


*Model Cycle 2012 OCT 28 18Z Time Zone: GMT - 5 Hours Monday 10/29​Morning​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NE 15 to 20 knots
Seas: ENE 4 feet at 6 sec. Afternoon​







Breezy whitecapping conditions with moderate choppy seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NE 12 to 16 knots 
Seas: ENE 4 feet at 6 sec. Tuesday 10/30 
Morning​







Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: ENE 4 to 6 knots 
Seas: ENE 3 feet at 6 sec.Afternoon​







Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: ESE 3 to 4 knots
Seas: ENE 2 feet at 6 sec. Wednesday 10/31​
Morning​







Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SW 4 to 5 knots
Seas: ENE 1 feet at 5 sec. Afternoon​







Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: S 4 to 5 knots*
Seas: ENE 1 feet at 5 sec.
*Thursday 11/1​*Morning​







Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: W 6 to 8 knots
Seas: SE 1 feet at 4 sec. Afternoon​







Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: NW 3 to 4 knots 
Seas: SSW 1 feet at 3 sec. *Friday 11/2 *
Morning​







Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SSW 4 to 5 knots 
Seas: SSW 1 feet at 4 sec.Afternoon​







Light and variable winds with smooth seas. Small short period wind waves.
Winds: SE 1 to 2 knots
Seas: S 0 feet at 4 sec. 
[/B]

Current forecast showing 1 foot or less from noon Wed through Noon Friday. Temps in the 80s with sunny skys. Looks to be perfect.


----------



## JRB66 (Oct 22, 2012)

pm'd. new here but probably qualified. let me know


----------

